# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Εγνατία (1960) [Egnatia]

## helatros68

Το Εγνατια στην Ηγουμενιτσα τον Ιουλιο του 1989 (οι φωτογραφιες ειναι απο βιντεο γι'αυτο και η κακη ποιοτητα).

egnatia.jpg

egnatia 2.jpg

----------


## kalypso

Aν δεν κάνω λάθος κατασκευάστηκε το 1960 και ήταν το πρώτο φέρρυ που έγινε για ελληνική εταιρία (Hellenic Mediterranean Lines) και δεν αγοράστηκε από καποια άλλη!Eκτελούσε την γραμμή Πάτρα-Ηγουμενίτσα-Κέρκυρα-Μπρίντιζι μέχρι το 1995!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Είναι τόσο όμορφο αυτό το καράβι που όλες του οι φωτογραφίες είναι πραγματικά πολύ όμορφες. Ευχαριστούμε για τις δύο φωτογραφίες.
Μετά το 1995 έμεινε για μερικά χρόνια στον Κόλπο της Ελευσίνας μέχρι που πήγε για κόψιμο.

----------


## helatros68

Ενα clip του Εγνατια στο λιμανι της Ηγουμενιτσας τον Ιουλιο του 1989
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfR_Odwvn1g

----------


## a.molos

Είσοδος στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας.

EGNATIA.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Το Εγνατία φωτογραφημένο το 1976

egnatia.jpg

Πηγή

----------


## esperos

Και  η  δική  μου  προσφορά  γι' αυτό  το  πράγματι  ιστορικό  πλοίο.  Εδώ  στο  λιμάνι  της  Πάτρας  που  τόσα  χρόνια  το  έβλεπε.


EGNATIA.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aαααα Linz, μας κακομαθαινεις!! Εκτακτη η φωτο του Εγνατια, οπως και του a.molos!!!! Oσο για την φωτο του paroskayak... Ασχολιαστα ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!! Thank you all!

----------


## Ellinis

Και πίσω του διακρίνεται το SUN BOAT (νυν ΜΕDIA V) ναυλωμένο τότε στον Αρκουμάνη.

----------


## Haddock

Εδώ, η όμορφη αρχόντισσα της Αδριατικής έχει αποτυπωθεί σε σπάνια φωτογραφία του 1968. Τη συνθεση συμπληρώνει ένα σπάνιο bedford από τη Νέα Ζηλανδία!! Αυτό θα πει ταξίδι...  :Cool: 

Copyright - Πηγή
egm1.jpg

----------


## esperos

...και  ο  'καπετάνιος'  του  συμβουλεύεται  τον  χάρτη.

----------


## Leo

Περιμένει στο αυτοκίνητο για σκάτζα... διπλά δρομολόγια θα έκανε και τότε  :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## HELLENIC EXPLORER

ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΤΟ 1978 ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΙΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΑΝ ΤΖΟΒΕΝΟ. ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΧΙΛΙΟΜΕΤΡΑ ΣΚΟΥΠΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΖΙΜΙΝΙΕΡΑ ΑΠΑΓΚΕΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΣΙΓΑΡΟ.
ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ 'η ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΑΛΥΘΕΙ???

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Nα υποθεσω οτι μιλας για την μια και ιστορικη (μακαριτισα) ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ της HML? Γυρω στο 2001 μετονομαστηκε σε ΝATIA, και στα 41 της πηγε στην Ινδια οπου και μας αφησε χρονους.... Δυστυχως, δεν υπαρχει και για μενα αυτο θα επρεπε να κρατηθει....

----------


## HELLENIC EXPLORER

> Nα υποθεσω οτι μιλας για την μια και ιστορικη (μακαριτισα) ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ της HML? Γυρω στο 2001 μετονομαστηκε σε ΝATIA, και στα 41 της πηγε στην Ινδια οπου και μας αφησε χρονους.... Δυστυχως, δεν υπαρχει και για μενα αυτο θα επρεπε να κρατηθει....


ΕΦΥΓΕ ΚΑΙ Ο ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΓΙΑΓΚΟΣ ΟΓΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΛΟΣΤΡΟΜΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΑ Ο ΑΝΘΥΠΟΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ 1 ΧΡΟΝΟ.
ΕΙΧΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΕΙ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΣΚΑΡΙ.

----------


## vinman

Καρτ ποστάλ της ΕΛΜΕΣ με το Εγνατία....1985...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13115

----------


## Haddock

Για να συνεχίσω την αλληλεγγύη μεταξύ κατεργαρέων, χαρείτε την ιστορική μπροσούρα της HML για το ένα και μοναδικό Εγνατία. (Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον, μπορώ να σκανάρω επιπλέον σελίδες από την μπροσούρα). Αν και δεν καταφέραμε να διασωθεί το ιστορικό ποστάλι, ευελπιστώ ότι το εγχείρημα για το Γεώργιος Εξπρές να επιτύχει και να ευοδωθούν οι προσδοκίες όλων μας.

----------


## vinman

> Για να συνεχίσω την αλληλεγγύη μεταξύ κατεργαρέων, χαρείτε την ιστορική μπροσούρα της HML για το ένα και μοναδικό Εγνατία. (Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον, μπορώ να σκανάρω επιπλέον σελίδες από την μπροσούρα). Αν και δεν καταφέραμε να διασωθεί το ιστορικό ποστάλι, ευελπιστώ ότι το εγχείρημα για το Γεώργιος Εξπρές να επιτύχει και να ευοδωθούν οι προσδοκίες όλων μας.


Σπάνιο υλικό που αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο θα ήθελα να μου το στείλεις σε κανονική ανάλυση στο manosvin@yahoo.gr

----------


## Νάξος

Ωραίος ο γραφίστας! Ο αχθοφόρος, τα μωρά, ο κένταυρος, ο &#171;τουρίστας&#187; (λες κι οι άλλοι δεν είναι) και βέβαια το βαπόρι είναι όλα τα λεφτά. Πολύ ωραίο και σπάνιο υλικό για ένα τόσο όμορφο βαπόρι. Εύγε Νικολή με τα ωραία σου!

----------


## vinman

Μία σπάνια φωτογραφία του που είχα βρεί σε κάποιο περιοδικό πρίν απο 20 χρόνια περίπου...(δεν θυμάμαι το όνομα)
Η φωτογραφία σίγουρα είναι πάνω απο 35 χρόνια...αν προσέξετε τα αυτοκίνητα και το πούλμαν που μπαίνει στο γκαράζ μάλλον έχω δίκιο...
Το Εγνατία λοιπόν εν ώρα φόρτωσης!!
Αφιερωμένη σε όλους σας!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16568

----------


## Haddock

Vinman, εκανες το θαύμα σου πάλι. Πρέπει να είναι στην Ηγουμενίτσα, αν κρίνω από τη βλάστηση στα βουνά που διακρίνονται. Η ράμπα για τον καταπέλτη γιατί ήταν τόσο ψηλή?

----------


## sea_serenade

¶παιχτος ο Vinman. Στην Ηγουμενίτσα είναι και μου κάνει και μένα εντύπωση το ύψος της ράμπας εκτός και αν φταίει η γωνία απο την οποία φωτογραφήθηκε το παπόρο. Πάντως είναι 100% η Ηγουμενίτσα. Thanks Vinman  :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω ότι είναι η κατάλληλη στιγμή για να πάμε στα εγκαίνια της γραμμής του "Εγνατία" στην Ηγουμενίτσα.
Θα ταξιδέψουμε νοερά στα 1960 μέσα από τις φωτογραφίες που δημοσιεύτηκαν στο περιοδικό "ΑΡΓΩ". 
Οι φωτογραφίες δημοσιεύτηκαν το 2000, στα πλαίσια το αφιερώματος του περιοδικού για το πλοίο.
Αξίζει να τονιστεί ότι το περιοδικό "ΑΡΓΩ" διαθέτει το πλουσιότερο αρχείο στην Ελλάδα σε παλιά πλοία (ασπρόμαυρες φωτογραφίες). Δυστυχώς, όμως, το αρχείο αυτό παραμένει ερμητικά κλειστό και μόνο κατά καιρούς έχουν δημοσιευτεί στο περιοδικό απίστευτα διαμάντια, όπως αυτά που ακολουθούν παρακάτω. 
Η πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι από την Πάτρα και οι άλλες δύο από την Ηγουμενίτσα.
Χοροί, πανηγύρια και γιορτινή ατμόσφαιρα για τα εγκαίνια του θρυλικού πλοίου που δούλεψε επί 35 χρόνια στη γραμμή.
Και η ράμπα σε πρώτο πλάνο. 
Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στον Sea Serenade (τιμής ένεκεν), στον vinman, τον Ellinis, τον Έσπερο, τον paroskayak, τον Leo και σε όλους τους φίλους.  
Το Εγνατία στην Πάτρα.jpg 
Το Εγνατία στην Ηγουμενίτσα.jpg 
Το Εγνατία στην Ηγουμενίτσα ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## vinman

Aπίστευτος Roi.... :Wink: 
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για ακόμα μία φορά!!
Κάπου έχω μία φωτογραφία απο τα εγκαίνια και εγώ που δείχνει τον τότε Κων/νο Καραμανλή στην γέφυρα του Εγνατία.
Η φωτογραφία είχε δημοσιευθεί στον Εφοπλιστή.
Το βράδυ που θα γυρίσω σπίτι θα ψάξω να την βρώ και να την ανεβάσω...
Μοναδικά και σπάνια ντοκουμέντα σαν αυτά που τόσο απλόχερα μας χαρίζεις καθημερινά φίλε Αντώνη!!

----------


## Haddock

Η αναδρομή στο Εγνατία είναι πολύ όμορφη. Παραθέτω στο αρχείο μας μερικές σελίδες από την μπροσούρα της Εγνατίας στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1960. Περιλαμβάνονται τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά, τα ωράρια της τραπεζαρίας, και το μενού.

----------


## vinman

Aς δούμε λοιπόν αυτήν την ιστορική φωτογραφία που αναφέραμε σε προηγούμενη δημοσίευση,μέσα απο τεύχος του Εφοπλιστή.
Είναι 31 Ιουλίου του 1960 και ο τότε Πρωθυπουργός Κωνσταντίνος Καραμανλής παρακολουθεί απο το ραντάρ της γέφυρας του Εγνατία την πλεύση του πλοίου κατά τη διάρκεια ένος μικρού δοκιμαστικού που έγινε για τις προσωπικότητες της εποχής εκείνης!
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους Leo,Roi Baudoin,Ellinis,Esperos,ParosKayak,Νάξος,sea serenade,Appia 1978,και σε όλους τους φίλους του Ναυτιλία!!



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16717

----------


## Νάξος

Αὐτὸ τὸ βαπόρι ἦταν μπροστὰ ἀπὸ τὴν ἐποχή του χαλαρὰ μία δεκαετία, τόσο ἀπὸ σχεδιαστική ἄποψιν (εἴπαμε, οἱ Γάλλοι ξέρουν καλά τὴν δουλειά τους) ἀλλὰ καὶ ἀπὸ ἀπόψεως παροχῆς ὑπηρεσιῶν. Μοῦ ἔκανε θετικὴ ἐντύπωσι τὸ γεγονὸς ὅτι τὸ πλοῖο εἶχε μία μόνο θέσι (δεῖτε μπροσούρα παραπάνω, δὲν ὑπάρχει α' θέσις, β' θέσις, τουριστική, κλπ. ἀλλὰ ὁ χαρακτηρισμὸς τοῦ πλοίου ὡς «a single class ship») ἀρκετὰ καταστρώματα, μπὰρ καὶ πολλὲς ἀνέσεις. Οἱ 19 κόμβοι ταχύτητος γιὰ τὴν ἐποχὴ ἦταν ὑπὲρ τὸ δέον ἱκανοποιητικοί, τὸ δὲ σκαρί πανέμορφο καὶ ἡ ὅλη ἀπεικόνισις χαρακτήρων ἀπὸ τὸν γραφίστα (τὸ μελαχροινὸ καὶ τὸ ξανθὸ μωρό, ὁ τουρίστας, ὁ Πάνας, ὁ αξιωματικὸς) ἐκτὸς τοῦ ὅτι δίνουν μία εὐχάριστη καλλιτεχνικὴ διάστασι τῶν πραγμάτων, προσδίδουν στὴν ἑταιρεία μιὰ ἰσχυρὴ ταυτότητα, μία προσωπικότητα.

Τὸ μόνο ποὺ μὲ «χάλασε» στὴν μπροσούρα εἶναι ἡ ἐμμονὴ στὴν Εὐρωπαϊκὴ κουζίνα. Δυστυχῶς τὰ ξενοδοχεῖα πολυτελείας καὶ τὰ «κυριλέ» ἑστιατόρια ἀκόμα καὶ σήμερα σνομπάρουν ἄσχημα τὴν ἑλληνικὴ κουζίνα καὶ ἔχουν ὡς βάσιν των τὴν βουτυράτη καὶ νερόβραστη γαλλική (σοῦ λέει ὁ ἄλλος, ἡ ελληνικὴ κουζίνα εἶναι γιὰ τὴν πλέμπα, ἐμεῖς εἴμαστε ἀρχόντοι). Βεβαίως κάποιος μπορεῖ νὰ ισχυριστῇ ὅτι ἀκριβῶς ἐπειδὴ τὸ πελατολόγιο εἶναι βορειοευρωπαίοι, ἡ ἑταιρεία πηγαίνει μὲ τὰ νερά τους. Μὰ ἀκριβῶς γι' αὐτὸν τὸν λόγον, ἀντιπροτείνω, σὰν ἑταιρεία ποὺ ζεῖς μέσῳ τοῦ τουρισμοῦ καὶ τὶς καλλονὲς τοῦ τόπου σου, ὑποτίθεται ὅτι πρέπει νὰ προβάλλῃς αὐτὰ στὸν ξένο ποὺ ἔρχεται νὰ γνωρίσῃ τὴν πατρίδα σου. Κι ἕνα ἀπὸ τὰ πιὸ φανταστικὰ πράγματα ποὺ ἔχει νὰ προσφέρῃ ἡ Ἑλλάδα εἶναι ἡ κουζίνα της, δίχως ἄλλο.

Τέλος πάντων, ἐξετροχιάσθην, ἢ καλλίτερα, ἐξώκειλα. Σχετικῶς μὲ τὴν φωτογραφία τοῦ Μάνου, πιστεύω ὅτι ἡ ράμπα δημιουργεῖ ὀφθαλμαπάτη. Ἀντώνη, Μάνο καὶ Νικόλα νά 'στε καλὰ γιὰ τὶς ὑπέροχες φωτογραφίες τοῦ Ἐγνατία ποὺ ἀνεβάσατε. Πολὺ ὡραίο σκαρὶ κι εὐχάριστο θέαμα γιὰ τὸ μάτι τοῦ συνειδητοποιημένου καραβολάτρη.

----------


## Haddock

Το πλοίο αυτό όντως έφερε την επαναστάση στις ακτοπλοϊκές γραμμές της Ανατολικής Μεσογείου. Ένα πλοίο σταθμός από άποψη ναυπηγικής φιλοσοφίας αλλά και επιπέδου υπηρεσιών. Οι επισημάνσεις σου Νάξος είναι εύστοχες και αξιοσημείωτες διότι με τα ίδια λόγια περιέγραφε ο τύπος της εποχής το ιστορικό μας Εγνατία. Μια και ξεκινήσαμε την ιστορική αναφορά στο Εγνατία ας δούμε πως περιγράφει ο Σπύρος Mελάς, το Εγνατία, όπως δημοσιεύτηκε στην εφημερίδα &#171;Eλευθερία&#187; στις 8 Aυγούστου 1960:




> &#171;Eίναι μια πρωτιά συγκινητική και πρωτότυπος να είναι κανείς επιβάτης στο πρώτο ταξίδι ενός μεγάλου πλοίου -όταν μάλιστα το πλοίο αυτό είναι το πιο μεγάλο και το πιο πρωτότυπο στο είδος του, όπως η &#171;Εγνατία&#187;, που επιχειρούσε το παρθενικό της ταξίδι τη Δευτέρα.
> 
> Έχω ταξιδέψει και με τα δύο είδη ξένων φέρρυ-μπωτ. Kαι με τα φέρρυ-μπωτ των μικρών αποστάσεων, όπως αυτά που κάνουν τη διαδρομή Pέτζιο ντι Kαλάβρια-Mεσσήνα και με τα φέρρυ-μπωτ των μεγάλων αποστάσεων, όπως είναι τα μεγάλα πλοία μεταφοράς σιδηροδρομικών τραίνων από το Mάλμο της Σουηδίας στην Kοπεγχάγη της Δανίας. Kαι μπορώ να συγκρίνω και να μιλήσω.
> 
> Tα φέρρυ-μπωτ που μεταφέρουν τα τραίνα της Kαλαβρίας στις σιδηροτροχιές της Σικελίας, μικρά, στενάχωρα, δεν μπορούν να παραβληθούν με την &#171;Εγνατία&#187;, ένα καράβι μεγαλύτερο και υπερμοντέρνο, απόλυτα πρωτότυπο και πρότυπο στο είδος του. Όσο για τα φέρρυ-μπωτ μακρών αποστάσεων που διαμέσου της Bαλτικής κουβαλάνε τα τραίνα της Σουηδίας στη Δανία είναι και αυτά μικρότερα από την &#171;Εγνατία&#187; και επειδή κουβαλούν τραίνα που πιάνουν πολύν τόπο, δεν του μένει πολύς χώρος γι' άνετο ταξίδι πολλών επιβατών, για σαλόνια, για μπαρ, γι' ανάπαυσι και ύπνο, για καμπίνες κοινές και για καμπίνες πολυτελείας... Όταν το πούλμαν που μας μετέφερε από την Aθήνα στην Πάτρα ζύγωσε στην πρύμη ανοικτή και έτοιμη να δεχθή 'αυτοκίνητα και τα πούλμαν σ' ένα γκαράζ περίπου αχανές, που είχε ήδη χωνέψει ένα σωρό αμάξια και φαινόταν άδειο, κάποιος είπε:
> 
> - Nα τόχα στο Kολωνάκι αυτό το γκαράζ, θάκανα την τύχη μου.
> 
> Kαι δεν είχε άδικο: Eκατόν είκοσι πέντε αυτοκίνητα και οκτώ μεγάλα πούλμαν των σαράντα επιβατών χωράει αυτό το γκαράζ, που δίνει μια θαυμάσια λύσι στους περιηγητάς που γυρίζουν τον κοσμο με τα πούλμαν. Θα φθάνουν στο Mπρίντεζι, θα μπαίνουν με τα πούλμαν σ' αυτήν την κοιλιά της &#171;Εγνατίας&#187; και την άλλη μέρα θα βρίσκωνται στην Πάτρα.
> ...

----------


## sea_serenade

Είστε άπαιχτοι όλοι. Ευτυχώς που είχα την τύχη, την τιμή και την χαρά να το δώ να ταξιδεύει αυτό το πανέμορφο βαπόρι. Τι να πρωτοπώ γι' αυτό τον θρύλο της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας, τα έχουμε ξαναπεί λίγο πολύ όλοι μας. Vinman και Roi, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις εξαιρετικές και παράλληλα συλλεκτικές φωτό σας.

----------


## vinman

Κρίμα που χάσαμε απο τα χέρια μας αυτό το πλοίο...όπως και τοσα άλλα βέβαια...
Ενα απο τα ενδοξότερα πλοία της Ελλάδας...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Kαλα ολα αυτα, μα δεν υπαρχει και μια φωτο του Γερασιμου Αγουδημου, δοκιμου τοτε στο πλοιο, να σηκωνει την Ελληνικη Σημαια?

----------


## vinman

Για τέτοια φωτογραφία δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει....
Υπάρχει όμως αυτή απο τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '80,και απο ένα ταξίδι που είχαν κάνει οι γονείς μου με την εταιρεία που εργαζόταν η μητέρα μου...
Στη φωτογραφία μία αναμνηστική πόζα στην πισίνα του Εγνατία των εργαζομένων που έκαναν αυτό το ταξίδι...
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους του Ναυτιλία!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18809

...και ακόμα μία απο το υπέροχο κατάστρωμα του πλοίου...!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18810

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Μπραβο vinman πολυ ωραιες οι φωτο,παντος ρε παιδια πως περναν τα χρονια ε; :Sad:

----------


## sea_serenade

> Για τέτοια φωτογραφία δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει....
> Υπάρχει όμως αυτή απο τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '80,και απο ένα ταξίδι που είχαν κάνει οι γονείς μου με την εταιρεία που εργαζόταν η μητέρα μου...


Μα καλά βρε Μάνο, να περάσουν οι γονείς σου απο την Ηγουμενίτσα και να μη με πάρουν ένα τηλέφωνο να........πάω και εγώ μαζί τους????

----------


## vinman

Mία ακόμη φωτογραφία του Εγνατία απο το βιβλίο ''Greek sea bridges''!
Αφιερωμένη σε όλο το Ναυτιλία και ιδιαίτερα στον Roi Baudoin,στον Esperos και στον Ellinis!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22090

----------


## esperos

> Mία ακόμη φωτογραφία του Εγνατία απο το βιβλίο ''Greek sea bridges''!
> Αφιερωμένη σε όλο το Ναυτιλία και ιδιαίτερα στον Roi Baudoin,στον Esperos και στον Ellinis!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22090


Αγαπητέ  Μάνο  ευχαριστώ  για  την  αφιέρωση  και  να  στο  ανταποδώσω  με  μία  που  έχω  βγάλει  με  τα   χεράκια  μου  στην  Ηγουμενίτσα.

EGNATIA.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Αγαπητέ Μάνο ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση και να στο ανταποδώσω με μία που έχω βγάλει με τα χεράκια μου στην Ηγουμενίτσα.
> 
> EGNATIA.jpg


Eξαιρετική φωτογραφία...!!
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Esperos, εξαιρετική φωτογραφία. Θυμάσαι χρονολογία????

----------


## karystos

Φωτογραφία του Γ. Αγούδημου δόκιμου να σηκώνει τη σημαία στο ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ έχει δημοσιευτεί στο περιοδικό ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ.

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία Έσπερε!!!

----------


## esperos

Και  η  συνέχεια

EGNATIA.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Έσπερε, έχεις την απίστευτη ικανότητα να γυρίζεις τον χρόνο πίσω.

Πέρα από αυτό, οι ασπρόμαυρες αυτές φωτογραφίες είναι πραγματικά έργα τέχνης.

Σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για όλα ("Εγνατία", "Αίνος", "Σίφνος Εξπρές", "Μιαούλης").

----------


## sea_serenade

Esperos, τι να πω!!! Απλά, θα συμφωνήσω με τον Αντώνη.....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Για να δούμε και ένα ακόμα Βίντεο του φίλου μας2 hellatros68 που ανέβασε στην Video Gallery μας
http://www.nautilia.gr/vgallery.asp?...ContentID=1809

----------


## rousok

αυτο το πανεμορφο πλοιο επρεπε να γινει μουσειο. ουσιαστικα αυτο ηταν που "ανοιξε" την γραμμη ηγουμενιτσα - ιταλια

----------


## Leo

> αυτο το πανεμορφο πλοιο επρεπε να γινει μουσειο. ουσιαστικα αυτο ηταν που "ανοιξε" την γραμμη ηγουμενιτσα - ιταλια


Ποιος να το ακούσει αυτό και να μην συνφωνήσει μαζί σου φίλε μου. Αλλά όσο και αν φαίνεται ονειρική η θέση σου τόσο ουτοπική είναι υλοποίηση της σ αυτή τη χώρα που ζούμε... :Cool:

----------


## starce

File rousok kalispera, katalava, apo ti grafis pou exoume tis idies idees, omo distixos, opos egrapsa kai se italiko forum, esis i Ellines kai emis itali den xeroume na kratisme kati endiaferon. Stin Italia poulithikan panemorfa plia giati h poli megala h giati den xriazoundane. Ena plio e an palio inai mon paliosidero jai tipota allo. Den kseroun pou den inai etsi exi jai mia kardia. Emis edo den ehoume tetio kefali san tous aanglos h amerikani. Pame Los Angeles me to Queen Mary poy inai ena simbolo tis polis i sto Southampton otan efige to QE2. Se emas figan Michelangelo kai Raffaello kai kanis to pire idisi. Ti na kanoume, inai i zoi. Raimondo

----------


## Trakman

Σεπτέμβριος του '61 και το ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας.

_"Πάτρα, 1947-1964_,_ Ν. Ε. Τόλη"_

Egnatia.jpg

----------


## polykas

> Σεπτέμβριος του '61 και το ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας.
> 
> _"Πάτρα, 1947-1964_,_ Ν. Ε. Τόλη"_
> 
> Egnatia.jpg


_Aπίστευτη φωτογραφία φίλε Τrakman.Σε ευχαριστούμε..._

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

On August 2, 1960 the newly built ferry boat _Egnatia_ started the frequent connection of Greece with Italy. Its route was thee cause for an "_incredible fight_" (as mentioned in _Kathimerini_) between Epirus and Patras concerning the end of this route, with the Achaian capital being the final winner, with Igoumenitsa as an intermediate stop.

Here is _Egnatia_ loading its first passengers and cars on August 2, 1960, reading for its maiden voyage. The picture is from the _Istoriko Leukoma 1960_ (Historical Album of 1960), a special series of 40 albums published by _Kathimerini_ in 1997. All photographs are from originals published in _Kathimerini_.  For the non-Greeks in this Forum, _Kathimerini_ was published first by Aggelos Vlachos (late 1910s to early 1950s) and then by his daughter Eleni Vlachou. It was considered the most "serious" Greek newspaper in those days and tried to imitate the New York Times in style and appearance. 

Egnatia 1960.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Και μια παλιά καρτ-ποστάλ από το Μπρίντιζι:

Egnatia_Brindisi Kopie.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Και μια παλιά καρτ-ποστάλ από το Μπρίντιζι:
> 
> Egnatia_Brindisi Kopie.jpg


Thanks for sharing. This is one of the most beautiful *Egnatia* photos I have seen

----------


## Haddock

Επειδή βλέπω ότι το ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ έχει αρκετούς fans, και ο ¶ππια μας κόβει συνέχεια την ανάσα, προτείνω μια μικρή βόλτα. Ξεκινάμε με το σχέδιο για να ξέρουμε που πάνε τα τέσσερα.

 

Κάνουμε μια βόλτα από έξω και ρίχνουμε μια ματιά στους χώρους.

----------


## Haddock

Ας δούμε μερικούς χώρους του θρυλικού και ιστορικού πρωτοπόρου της Αδριατικής.

Τραπεζαρία και De Luxe Lounge
 

De Luxe Καμπίνα και Main Bar

----------


## Haddock

Αεροπορικά καθίσματα - Pullman Compartment

 

Πισίνα και δίκλινη καμπίνα

 

Από τις φωτογραφίες των εσωτερικών χώρων, μπορώ να πω με βεβαιότητα ότι ήταν πολυτελέστατο για την εποχή του με την ρετρό ατμόσφαιρα του σκανδιναβικού ντεκόρ.

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτικά Νίκο! Σε ευχαριστούμε θερμά  :Very Happy:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Αεροπορικά καθίσματα - Pullman Compartment
>  Πισίνα και δίκλινη καμπίνα
>  Από τις φωτογραφίες των εσωτερικών χώρων, μπορώ να πω με βεβαιότητα ότι ήταν πολυτελέστατο για την εποχή του με την ρετρό ατμόσφαιρα του σκανδιναβικού ντεκόρ.


Aυτο που μου χτυπαει στο ματι (θετικα), ειναι το Pullman Compartment! Ηταν εργονομικο αυτο? Το θυμαται κανενας? Θα μπορουσε να υπαρχει στα σημερινα καραβια??? Μου θυμιζει τραινο!!

----------


## polykas

_Νίκο σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ.Υπέροχες οι φωτογραφίες._

----------


## sea_serenade

paroskayak, φοβερή δουλειά. Απίστευτο υλικό. Που το ξετρύπωσες ρε συ??? Μπράβο!!!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε Finnpartner, το 1964 ταξίδεψα με το ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ από Brindisi-Πάτρα και θυμάμαι τα pullman compartments. Εμείς είχαμε κανονική καμπίνα αλλά χάζευα τις ιδιόμορφες αυτές καμπίνες που την ημέρα ήταν καθίσματα όπως στα τραίνα, και το βράδυ γινόντουσαν κρεβάτια και όταν κλείναν οι κουρτίνες ήταν σαν κανονικές καμπίνες. Επίσης, εντυπωσιακό ήταν το σαλόνι/τραπεζαρία στην πρύμη που σε κάποιο σημείο ήταν 2 καταστρώματα ψηλό.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Niko,
Thanks for sharing the lovely interior shots of Egnatia......what a great brochure !
Henry.

----------


## Νάξος

Πάμε πίσω στον χρόνο με το εκπληκτικό Εγνατία έτοιμο για αναχώρηση… Το ναυτάκι με το πηλίκιο βγάζει ναυτοσύνη άλλης εποχής.

Εγνατία.jpg
πηγή: flickr

----------


## a.molos

Πριν πολλά χρόνια στον Πειραιά, με τα πλοία στολισμένα με τις αναμμένες γιρλάντες τους (δεν θυμάμαι χρονιά και το λόγο) αλλά και συνάντηση ΙΟΝΙΑΝ STAR με IONIAN SUN, το ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ ρυμουλκούμενο βγαίνει απο το λιμάνι.

EGNATIA at Piraeus 001.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Πριν πολλά χρόνια στον Πειραιά, με τα πλοία στολισμένα με τις αναμμένες γιρλάντες τους (δεν θυμάμαι χρονιά και το λόγο) αλλά και συνάντηση ΙΟΝΙΑΝ STAR με IONIAN SUN, το ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ ρυμουλκούμενο βγαίνει απο το λιμάνι.


Συμφωνα με το Fakta, το Star πουληθηκε καπου το 1990. Αυτο που δεν θυμαμαι, ειναι ποτε αφαιρεθηκαν τα κρενια απο την πλωρη της Σαπφως.

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ όμορφη και νοσταλγική φωτογραφία, φίλε μου! 
Ειδικά τα δύο Στριντζαϊικα μαζί, δεν τα είχα ξαναδεί έτσι  :Very Happy: 




> Πριν πολλά χρόνια στον Πειραιά, με τα πλοία στολισμένα με τις αναμμένες γιρλάντες τους (δεν θυμάμαι χρονιά και το λόγο) αλλά και συνάντηση ΙΟΝΙΑΝ STAR με IONIAN SUN, το ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ ρυμουλκούμενο βγαίνει απο το λιμάνι.

----------


## sea_serenade

¶παιχτος ο Αντώνης, φοβερή η φωτογραφία. Ειδικά τα STAR & SUN δεμένα δίπλα δίπλα όπως λέει και ο Appia, είναι όλα τα λεφτά!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλοι μου πάμε να δούμε κάτι πραγματικά εξαιρετικό.

Πάμε να ακούσουμε τους *βατσιμάνηδες του* *"Εγνατία"* στην πείοδο που ήταν παροπλισμένο στην Ελευσίνα.
Π*αροπλίστηκε το 1995,* έχοντας συμπληρώσει 35ετία και παρέμεινε στον* κόλπο των Θαυμάτων* μέχρι το *2001.*

Πάμε να δούμε ένα επεισόδιο από την κορυφαία, κατά τη γνώμη μου, ελληνική σειρά.
Και αυτή δεν είναι άλλη από το *"ΠΑΡΑΣΚΗΝΙΟ".*
Το *ψηφιακό αρχείο της ΕΡΤ* μας δίνει την ευκαιρία να ξαναδούμε μια άλλη εικόνα της Ελλάδας, για πολλούς πιο πραγματικής από αυτήν που συνήθως πλασάρουν.

Πηγαίνετε στην * ιστοσελίδα του αρχείου της ΕΡΤ*
*http://www.ert-archives.gr
*
Πηγαίνεται από μενού 
Επιλέγετε *"Αρχείο on line"*
Μετά επιλέγετε *"Αλφαβητικό ευρετήριο"*
Μετά επιλέγετε *"Ενημερωτική εκπομπή"*
Μετά πηγαίνετε στο γράμμα *"Π"*
Βρίσκετε το *"ΠΑΡΑΣΚΗΝΙΟ"*
Επιλέγετε την εκπομπή* "Ιστορίες για βατσιμάνηδες"* (είναι στην αρχή σχετικά).

Μετά χρειάζεστε ησυχία και καλή διάθεση.

Φτάνουμε στη ντάνα με τη λάντζα, αναβαίνουμε στο "Εγνατία, τριγυρνάμε στη γέφυρα, στο σαλόνι, στα μαγειρεία και ακούμε ιστορίες από  τα παλιά.
Είναι πραγματικά κάτι εξαιρετικό.

_Τίτλος__
ΙΣΤΟΡΙΕΣ ΒΑΤΣΙΜΑΝΗΔΩΝ 

Περίληψη  περιεχομένου
__
"Η εκπομπή_ _ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΗΝΙΟ είναι αφιερωμένη στους ανθρώπους, που εργάζονται ως φύλακες στα  παροπλισμένα πλοία, τους λεγόμενους βατσιμάνηδες. Οι φύλακες αυτοί συνήθως  ταξίδευαν με τα συγκεκριμένα πλοία, που έχουν πια αποσυρθεί. Σε όλη τη διάρκεια  της εκπομπής οι φύλακες διηγούνται τις αναμνήσεις τους από τα διάφορα ταξίδια,  περιγράφουν ευχάριστες και δυσάρεστες στιγμές τους και μιλούν για τις δυσκολίες  του συγκεκριμένου επαγγέλματος. Κάποιοι εκφράζουν την πικρία και τη στεναχώρια  τους, όταν αναπολούν το πόσο ζωντανό και ζωηρό ήταν το πλοίο ενώ κάνουν  ιδιαίτερη αναφορά στους πολυάριθμους επιβάτες, που αυτό φιλοξενούσε και  εξυπηρετούσε. Οι αναμνήσεις τους είναι έντονες ενώ η αγάπη τους για τη θάλασσα  μεγάλη. Πολλοί θα ήθελαν να ξαναταξιδέψουν, αλλά για σύντομο χρονικό  διάστημα."

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στον Haddok, τον Rocinante, τον seaways_lover, τον Ellinis, τον Rocinante, τον Nicholas Peppas, τον a.molos, τον  Έσπερο, τον vinman, τον BEN BRUCE, τον T.S.S. APOLLON, τον nikosnasia, τον sea esrenade, τον polyka, τον Leo, τον Helastros, τον Appia 1978, τον Avenger, τον Appia 1978, τον opelmanos και τον Καπετάν Αντρέα.

Για την ιστορία να μηνημονεύσουμε τους συντελεστές

_*Συντελεστές*
*Διεύθυνση  Παραγωγής:*
ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ ΚΥΔΩΝΑΚΗΣ
*Βοηθός Παραγωγής:*
ΑΡΓΥΡΗΣ  ΠΑΠΑΕΥΣΤΑΘΙΟΥ
*Έρευνα-Σκηνοθεσία:*
ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ ΗΛΙΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ
ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ  ΠΑΤΡΩΝΗ
*Βοηθός Σκηνοθέτη:*
ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ ΑΝΔΡΕΟΥ
*Μοντάζ:*
ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ  ΔΙΑΛΕΚΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ
ΤΑΚΗΣ ΓΟΡΓΟΡΙΝΗΣ
*Ηχολήπτης:*
ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ  ΗΛΙΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ
ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ ΚΑΡΑΚΑΣΗΣ
*Οπερατέρ:*
ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ ΜΠΟΥΡΗΣ
ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ  ΚΑΡΑΚΑΣΗΣ
ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ ΠΑΤΡΩΝΗ
*Βοηθός οπερατέρ:* ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ  ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΑΔΗΣ

*Ευχαριστίες:
Τους φύλακες πλοίων:*
ΔΙΟΝΥΣΗ ΓΚΙΩΝΗ
ΝΙΚΟ  ΚΑΛΑΤΖΗ
ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ ΡΙΓΟΥΤΣΟ
*
Τους πλοιάρχους:*
ΣΠΥΡΟ ΡΑΔΙΤΣΑ
ΓΙΩΡΓΟ  ΓΟΝΙΟΤΑΚΗ
ΕΥΣΤΡΑΤΙΟ ΜΑΛΑΤΖΗ
(Διευθυντή πλοιάρχων ΚΕΣΕΝ)

*Τον  υποπλοίαρχο:*
ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ΒΡΑΧΛΙΩΤΗ

*Τους φίλους:*
ΣΤΕΛΛΑ  ΠΕΡΓΑΛΙΔΗ
ΝΑΠΟΛΕΟΝΤΑ ΠΕΡΓΑΛΙΔΗ
ΦΑΙΔΩΝΑ ΧΑΤΖΗΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΥ

Εργαστήρια:  CINETIC
*
COPYRIGHT ERT SA 1998

*Πάμε να δούμε, κατά τρόπο απλοϊκό, κάποιες πρώτες εικόνες.
Έχουμες απλά φωτογραφήσει την οθόνη, οπότε το αποτέλεσμα δεν είναι καλό.
Ας πάρουμε, όμως, μια γεύση. Ο βατσιμάνης μιλά με θαυμασμό για το πλοίο.
Λέει χαρακτηριστικά ότι μοιάζει με μια πανέμορφη κοπέλα που την έχουν βάλει στη γυάλα.

Στην έρημη γέφυρα 

Εγνατία 10.JPG

Τιμονιέρα.JPG

Στη γέφυρα.JPG

Στο έρημο σαλόνι.
Μοιάζει σαν να μάζεψαν τις καρέκλες για να σκουπίσουν και θα τις ξαναβάλουν στη θέση τους σε λίγο.

Στο σαλόνι.JPG

Στο κατάστρωμα

Στο κατάστρωμα.JPG

Η συνέχεια επί της οθόνης

*F/B "EGNATIA"
Laid-up in Eleusis Bay (1995-2001)*

Stories of the watchmen (in greek "vatsimanis").
*In http://www.ert-archives.gr*
*"PARASKINIO"*

----------


## opelmanos

Nα υποθέσω οτί οι φωτό είναι σκαναρισμένες.Μπράβο Αντώνη ενδιαφέρον ντοκουμέντο

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά αξίζει να δει κανείς όλη την εκπομπή. Η ντάνα με τα πλοία της ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ και το ΜΕΓΙΣΤΑΝΑΣ, τα λόγια του βατσιμάνη για την ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ, οι εικόνες από το άδειο καράβι, η ναυτική γέφυρα, δείνουν μια άλλη διάσταση.

----------


## sea_serenade

Συγκλονιστικό το βίντεο και ακόμα πιο συγκλονιστικές οι αφηγήσεις του βατσιμάνη. Ευχαριστούμε Αντώνη

----------


## seaways_lover

Καλέ μου φίλε Αντώνη. Σ' ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την υπόδειξή σου για το "Παρασκήνιο" της ΕΡΤ. Ειίναι όντως μακράν απο τις καλύτερες εκπομπές πού υπάρχουν στην ελληνική τηλεόραση. Το ντοκουμέντο συγκλονιστικό. Η αφήγηση, τα πλάνα..... δεν υπάρχουν λόγια πιστευω να τα περιγράψουν. Να 'σαι καλά!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Ισως εχετε δει κατι παρομοιο, αλλα ενας φιλος, μου εδωσε ενα link με φωτο απο Ελλαδα, του 1977. Εχει 2 της Εγνατιας, και μια αλλη, ενα καραβακι. Το Κυκνος ειναι? Δεν το γνωριζω...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ισως εχετε δει κατι παρομοιο, αλλα ενας φιλος, μου εδωσε ενα link με φωτο απο Ελλαδα, του 1977. Εχει 2 της Εγνατιας, και μια αλλη, ενα καραβακι. Το Κυκνος ειναι? Δεν το γνωριζω...


Σπανιοτατη φωτογραφια του *Κυκνου.*.. Το μονο που ειναι αδυνατον ειναι να ειναι φωτογραφια απο την .. Λαρισσα οπως λεει!  Μαλλον απο τον Βολο ειναι.  http://picasaweb.google.com/roujto/G...93308404226546

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ειναι το  Κυκνος.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Σπανιοτατη φωτογραφια του *Κυκνου.*.. Το μονο που ειναι αδυνατον ειναι να ειναι φωτογραφια απο την .. Λαρισσα οπως λεει!  Μαλλον απο τον Βολο ειναι.  http://picasaweb.google.com/roujto/G...93308404226546


Η Λαρισσα, δεν μου κολλαγε ουτε εμενα!! Πολλες φορες οι ξενοι κανουν λαθη. Αλλα εκτος απο Πειραια, δεν ξερω που αλλου δουλεψε!! Γιαυτο το ανεφερα σε σας τους γνωστες!

----------


## gtogias

Πίσω στο 1960 η εφημερίδα ΕΜΠΡΟΣ (από το ψηφιοποιημένο αρχείο της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης) δημοσιεύει την είδηση για την παραλαβή του Εγνατία. Οι προσδοκίες μεγάλες, τις οποίες και επιβεβαίωσε κατά το μέγιστο η δρομολόγηση του Εγνατία. Κρίμα που ούτε και αυτό βρήκε το δρόμο για τη διατήρηση του:

1960 07 21 Εμπρός.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πίσω στο 1960 η εφημερίδα ΕΜΠΡΟΣ (από το ψηφιοποιημένο αρχείο της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης) δημοσιεύει την είδηση για την παραλαβή του Εγνατία. Οι προσδοκίες μεγάλες, τις οποίες και επιβεβαίωσε κατά το μέγιστο η δρομολόγηση του Εγνατία. Κρίμα που ούτε και αυτό βρήκε το δρόμο για τη διατήρηση του:
> 
> 1960 07 21 Εμπρός.jpg


Very nice. Thanks for showing it to us.

I agree. If I had to decide which ships to keep as museums, *Olympia* and *Egnatia* would be two along with the pre-war *Hellas* (unfortunately bombed)  and 2 or 3 more

N

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για τα καταπληκτικά ντοκουμέντα που ανεβάζεις βραδυάτικα!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## gioannis13

Ειχα την χαρα και την τιμη να περπατησω επανω και μεσα του εστω και στην ντανα που ειμασταν στην Ελευσινα (παραπλευρως Εξπρες Σαμαινα-Ποσειδων Εξπρες) :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## gtogias

Μια ακόμη καρτ ποστάλ του πλοίου που άλλαξε τον ρου της ιστορίας στην Αδριατική στο Brindisi. Για μια ακόμη φορά κρίμα που δεν καταφέραμε να  το διατηρήσουμε:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58991

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Υπέροχη carte-postale, φίλε *gtogias.*

Και πάνω αριστερά φαίνεται, μάλλον, ένα γνωστό πλοίο.

----------


## gtogias

> Υπέροχη carte-postale, φίλε *gtogias.*
> 
> Και πάνω αριστερά φαίνεται, μάλλον, ένα γνωστό πλοίο.


Ευχαριστώ για το σχόλιο. Ναι, φαίνεται κάποιο γνωστό πλοίο. Υπομονή και εντός των ημερών θα φαίνεται και από καλύτερη γωνία.

----------


## gtogias

Μια ακόμη καρτ ποστάλ του πλοίου στο Brindisi, από τις πραγματικά πολλές που υπάρχουν στο διαδίκτυο:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60777

----------


## polykas

> Μια ακόμη καρτ ποστάλ του πλοίου στο Brindisi, από τις πραγματικά πολλές που υπάρχουν στο διαδίκτυο:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60777


*Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Γιώργο.Πανέμορφη.*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ολοκαινουργιο EGNATIA στην αυγη της <φερυ εποχης>.

----------


## gtogias

Δεκαετία του 60 και το Brindisi φιλοξενεί δύο πλοία, το καθένα από τα οποία άφησε την εποχή του. 

Από τη μια το Αγγέλικα των Τυπάλδων, διάσημο και από την κινηματογραφική του παρουσία, τότε που το ταξίδι από τον Πειραιά στο Βρινδίσιον ήταν κοτζάμ υπόθεση.

Από την άλλη το Εγνατία, μοντέρνο για την εποχή του, με δυνατότητα μεταφοράς αυτοκινήτων, αυτό που άνοιξε τις γραμμές της Αδριατικής και έφεραν το μαζικό τουρισμό στην Ελλάδα, φυσικά πριν την έλευση του αεροπλάνου.

Εγνατία και Αγγέλικα λοιπόν στο Brindisi των sixties:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61364

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δεκαετία του 60 και το Brindisi φιλοξενεί δύο πλοία, το καθένα από τα οποία άφησε την εποχή του. 
> 
> Από τη μια το Αγγέλικα των Τυπάλδων, διάσημο και από την κινηματογραφική του παρουσία, τότε που το ταξίδι από τον Πειραιά στο Βρινδίσιον ήταν κοτζάμ υπόθεση. Από την άλλη το Εγνατία, μοντέρνο για την εποχή του, με δυνατότητα μεταφοράς αυτοκινήτων, αυτό που άνοιξε τις γραμμές της Αδριατικής και έφεραν το μαζικό τουρισμό στην Ελλάδα, φυσικά πριν την έλευση του αεροπλάνου.
> 
> Εγνατία και Αγγέλικα λοιπόν στο Brindisi των sixties:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61364


Ευγε!  Εκπληκτικη φωτογραφια!

Ν

----------


## Appia_1978

Φανταστική εικόνα, φίλε μου!!! Πού τη βρήκες θηρίο;;;  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 




> Δεκαετία του 60 και το Brindisi φιλοξενεί δύο πλοία, το καθένα από τα οποία άφησε την εποχή του. 
> 
> Από τη μια το Αγγέλικα των Τυπάλδων, διάσημο και από την κινηματογραφική του παρουσία, τότε που το ταξίδι από τον Πειραιά στο Βρινδίσιον ήταν κοτζάμ υπόθεση.
> 
> Από την άλλη το Εγνατία, μοντέρνο για την εποχή του, με δυνατότητα μεταφοράς αυτοκινήτων, αυτό που άνοιξε τις γραμμές της Αδριατικής και έφεραν το μαζικό τουρισμό στην Ελλάδα, φυσικά πριν την έλευση του αεροπλάνου.
> 
> Εγνατία και Αγγέλικα λοιπόν στο Brindisi των sixties:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61364

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απιθανη φωτο!Αλλα το κακομοιρο το αγγελικα μοιαζει με κλιπερ ιστιοφορο μπροστα στο μοντερνο εγνατια.Τα χωριζουν και 50 χρονια αλλωστε!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Eνα εξαιρετικο αρθρο του... *Σπυρου Μελα* για το *Εγνατια* απο τις 9 Αυγουστου 1960... Το σπουδαιο ηταν το γεγονος ωστε ακομη και μεγαλοι λογοτεχνες εγραφαν για το πλοιο.

απο την _Ελευθερια_ του Κοκκαλη που εκλεισε στις 21 Απριλιου 1967 για να μην ξανανοιξει ποτε...

19600809 Egnatia Melas.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Κια μια καπως διαφορετικη διαφημιση του *Εγνατια* και των λιπαντικων της Mobil απο τις 30 Ιουλιου 1960

19600730 Egnatia.jpg

Egnatia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και ετσι για να συγκρινουμε τις τιμες....  Απο την 4η Αυγουστου 1960

4 Augoustou 1960.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Κια μια καπως διαφορετικη διαφημιση του *Εγνατια* και των λιπαντικων της Mobil απο τις 30 Ιουλιου 1960
> 
> 19600730 Egnatia.jpg
> 
> Egnatia.jpg


Mην ξεχναμε οτι τοτε ηταν τεχνολογικη αιχμη το εγνατια για αυτο και η διαφημηση της mobil
Αλλα και προσφατα η SUPERFAST ειχε κατι αντιστοιχο με την castrol σε παρουσιασεις των πλοιων της σε περιοδικα κ.α.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Αρθρα των πρωτων ημερων του ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ  (Ιουλιος και Αυγουστος του 1960)*
> 
> Και μετα ενα εξαιρετικο αρθρο του...  *Σπυρου Μελα* για το *Εγνατια* απο τις 9 Αυγουστου 1960...  Το σπουδαιο ηταν το γεγονος ωστε ακομη και μεγαλοι λογοτεχνες εγραφαν για το πλοιο.


Ο μεγαλος μας Σπυρος Μελας εγραψε και ενα αλλο αρθρο για τα εγκαινια και το παρθενικο ταξιδι του *Εγνατια*

Μα εχω μια αφελη (πιθανως) ερωτηση... 

Γιατι δεν ενδιαφερεται η Ελλαδα για την ναυτικη της κληρονομια; Ειμαι βεβαιος οτι αν η νοοτροπια που επικρατει στην Αμερικη για την συντηρηση παλαιων κτιριων, πλοιων, σιδηροδρομων, παλαιων αυτοκινητων κλπ επικρατουσε και στην Ελλαδα, θα ειχαμε διασωσει τωρα μεγαλα επιβατηγα της ιστοριας μας....  Ισως την *Ολυμπια*, την *Εγνατια*, τον *Κυκνο*, το *Ελλας* του Ριγγα, το *Γεωργιος Εξπρες* και πιθανως ακομη και την *Αιγινα* η ενα απο τα τεσσερα Ιταλικα...  Αλλα....  

Τουλαχιστον εχουμε ακομη τον Αβερωφ!
19600807 Egnatia1..jpg
19600807 Egnatia2.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Εγνατια...το υπερκομψο σκαρι φθανοντας στην Κερκυρα το 1971._
_Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_
Egnatia Foto Peter Stafford 1971.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ομορφη φωτο του υπερκομψου και μεχρι το τελος της ζωης του αμετασκευαστου, κλασικου φερυ.Ευχαριστω τον TSS APOLLON για τη σπανια φωτο που ανεβασε για αλλη μια φορα στο ναυτιλια

----------


## Rocinante

Καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια που αναδεικνυει τις υπεροχες γραμμες του πλοιου. Και βεβαια βλεπουμε ποσο..... original δειχνει ενα πλοιο με ακτιστη την πρυμνη του.
Γιωργο ευχαριστουμε, θυμηθηκα και την κουβεντα που ειχαμε προσφατα για το τι ειναι πλοιο :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gtogias

> Καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια που αναδεικνυει τις υπεροχες γραμμες του πλοιου. Και βεβαια βλεπουμε ποσο..... original δειχνει ενα πλοιο με ακτιστη την πρυμνη του.
> Γιωργο ευχαριστουμε, θυμηθηκα και την κουβεντα που ειχαμε προσφατα για το τι ειναι πλοιο


Δυστυχώς το οικονομικό γίγνεσθαι δεν έχει στην ατζέντα του αισθητικά κριτήρια παρά μόνο μεγιστοποίησης του κέρδους. Από την άλλη βέβαια, ανάλογοι θα ήταν οι προβληματισμοί προηγούμενων γενεών όταν εμφανίστηκαν τέτοιου είδους πλοία σαν το Εγνατία. Οι λάτρεις των πλοίων σαν το Αγγέλικα θα έγιναν και αυτοί έξαλλοι.

Τελικά ο καθένας από εμάς λατρεύει και αγαπά αυτό που του υπαγορεύει το θυμικό του και η γενικότερη κουλτούρα του.

Ίσως οι σημερινοί εκκολαπτόμενοι καραβολάτρες να αναπολούν τα high-super-wow σκάφη όταν και αυτά νομοτελειακά θα ξεπεραστούν/εκλείψουν.

Για εμενα όμως , ναι έτσι θα ήθελα να είναι τα πλοία.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ελπιζω να μην εχει ανεβασθει αυτη η καρτ ποσταλ ακομη. Απο Brindisi

Egnatia2.jpg

----------


## polykas

> Ελπιζω να μην εχει ανεβασθει αυτη η καρτ ποσταλ ακομη. Απο Brindisi
> 
> Egnatia2.jpg


_Έχει ανέβει από τον gtogias...._

----------


## Appia_1978

Παρόλα αυτά, ευχαριστούμε που μας την ξαναθύμησες  :Very Happy: 




> _Έχει ανέβει από τον gtogias...._

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν πειραζει να εχει ξανανεβει.Ο Nicholas Peppas αποτελει κοσμημα για το ναυτιλια με τα τοσα ομορφα και ιστορικα εχει ανεβασει.Δεν ειναι δυνατον με πανω απο 4000 μυνηματα να θυματε τι εχει ανεβασει ή ακομα περισσοτερο τι εχουν ανεβασει αλλοι.Εργαζομενος ειναι, οπως και εγω που με εχουν φερει σε ιδια θεση, δεν ειναι αργοσχολος.Αν καποιος δει κατι δυο 'η και τρεις φορες καλο θα κανει να το απολαυσει για δευτερη ή τριτη φορα απο το να γκρινιαξει.Γιατι πολυ απλα αυτη η συμπεριφορα μπορει να βαλει σπουδαια πραγματα στο συρταρι ξανα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δεν πειραζει να εχει ξανανεβει.Ο Nicholas Peppas αποτελει κοσμημα για το ναυτιλια με τα τοσα ομορφα και ιστορικα εχει ανεβασει.Δεν ειναι δυνατον με πανω απο 4000 μυνηματα να θυματε τι εχει ανεβασει ή ακομα περισσοτερο τι εχουν ανεβασει αλλοι.Εργαζομενος ειναι, οπως και εγω που με εχουν φερει σε ιδια θεση, δεν ειναι αργοσχολος.Αν καποιος δει κατι δυο 'η και τρεις φορες καλο θα κανει να το απολαυσει για δευτερη ή τριτη φορα απο το να γκρινιαξει.Γιατι πολυ απλα αυτη η συμπεριφορα μπορει να βαλει σπουδαια πραγματα στο συρταρι ξανα.


Σ' ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια, Κωστα. Kοιταξε τις τελευταιες δυο μερες, δεν εγραψα τιποτε ... Και εχθες το βραδυ για πρωτη φορα δεν ανοιξα καν το nautilia.gr   Παρ'οτι ειμαι πιο μεγαλος απο τους περισσοτερους σας, _οι διορθωσεις και τα σχολια των τελευταιων ημερων με εκαναν να ξανασκεφτω αν χρειαζεται να συνεχισω να γραφω τοσα πολλα πραγματα_. Εγω προσωπικα διδασκω τους σπουδαστες μου να ειναι πρωτα θετικοι και επαινετικοι στις εκφρασεις τους και να εκφραζουν την διαφωνια τους με ευγενη τροπο και παντα με σκοπο να προσφερουν στην κατανοηση ενος θεματος    

Αλλα οπως λες και εσυ Κωστα, ολοι μας γραφουμε εδω γιατι ειναι το μερακι μας (στην δικια μου περιπτωση και η αγαπη μου για την Ελληνικη παραδοση και κληρονομια, την _Greek patrimony_ οπως λεμε στα αγγλικα) ....  

Οπως ολοι σας, ειμαι και εγω πολυ απασχολημενος. Ευτυχως που υπαρχουν οι _ΒΕΝ BRUCE_ που μου θυμιζουν οτι αξιζει τον κοπο να συνεχισω στο nautilia.gr ... Σ' ευχαριστω

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Nicholas  εμεις σε θελουμε στην παρεα μας  καθε μερα.

----------


## Appia_1978

Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω  :Very Happy: 




> Δεν πειραζει να εχει ξανανεβει.Ο Nicholas Peppas αποτελει κοσμημα για το ναυτιλια με τα τοσα ομορφα και ιστορικα εχει ανεβασει.Δεν ειναι δυνατον με πανω απο 4000 μυνηματα να θυματε τι εχει ανεβασει ή ακομα περισσοτερο τι εχουν ανεβασει αλλοι.Εργαζομενος ειναι, οπως και εγω που με εχουν φερει σε ιδια θεση, δεν ειναι αργοσχολος.Αν καποιος δει κατι δυο 'η και τρεις φορες καλο θα κανει να το απολαυσει για δευτερη ή τριτη φορα απο το να γκρινιαξει.Γιατι πολυ απλα αυτη η συμπεριφορα μπορει να βαλει σπουδαια πραγματα στο συρταρι ξανα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Οσοι απο μας εχουμε ζησει τα πρωτα χρονια της μεγαλης γραμμης Βρινδησιου−Πατρων με το *Εγνατια* και αργοτερα το *Αππια* εχουμε ισως ξεχασει τις μεγαλες αντιρρησεις Ελληνων πολιτικων της περιοδου εκεινης που δεν ηθελαν να επιτρεψουν την δρομολογιση τετοιων μεγαλων κλειστων πορθμειων!  Η νοοτροπια των πολιτικων της εποχης εκεινης ηταν μικροπολιτικη. _Μην βαλετε τα πορθμεια αυτα γιατι θα μαραθει η Ηπειρος_!!! Διαβαζοντας κανεις την αντιδραση πολιτικων σαν του Κωνσταντινου Μητσοτακη, διερωταται πως θα παρουσιασουν στο τελικο τους βιογραφικο την ... υποστηριξη του τουρισμου μας...  Αλλα _scripta manent_

All those of us who “lived” the establishment of the Brindisi-Patras line of big ferry boats (including *Egnatia* and later *Appia*) in 1960, it is now a surprise to return to the older newspapers from the mid 1950s and discover how many Greek politicians showed a truly parochial attitude and small-town mentality about such an important national project!  Looking at the papers of 1957 to 1960, todayΆs reader is appalled to see how many politicians were AGAINST the establishment of this line, with the excuse that it would affect Epirus!!! As we know now, Epirus has flourished well despite the Brindisi-Patras ferry boats.

It is interesting that one of the politicians who was so negative at that time was Konstantinos Mitsotakis, who became Prime Minister much later… I am sure his biography will include statements about how he cared about tourism.. But you know, as we say in Latin, _scripta manent_!


19 Δεκεμβριου 1956

19561219 Ferry.jpg



10 Αυγουστου 1957

19570810 Ferry.jpg


23 Ιανουαριου 1960
Φυσικα ολοι γνωριζεται τον Κωνσταντινο Μητσοτακη....  Οσοι δεν θυμοσαστε τον  Ιωαννη Τουμπα, ηταν αντιπλοιαρχος του πολεμικου μας ναυτικου και κυβερνητης του περιφημου *Αδρια* στον δευτερο Παγκοσμιο Πολεμο.   Υποστηριξη της ναυτιλιας galore

19600123 Ferry.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ενδιαφερον αρθρο της 31ης Ιανουαριου 1960

19600131 Ferry1.jpg
19600131 Ferry2.jpg
19600131 Ferry3.jpg
19600131 Ferry4.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Nicholas πραγματικα πολυ ενδιαφεροντα τα οσα μας παρουσιασες.
Το μονο σχολιο που θα κανω ειναι πως οτιδοιποτε καινουργιο συμβαινει σε αυτη τη χωρα θα εχει φανατικους οπαδους και φανατικα αντιθετους. Μεση κατασταση φοβαμαι δεν υπαρχει.
Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## helatros68

Ενα πρωινο Ιουνιου του 1989 το Εγνατια στην Ηγουμενιτσα. Διπλα του ειναι το Espresso Grecia και στο βαθος το Ionian Galaxy.


egnatia 1989.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!  :Very Happy: 
Συνέχισε έτσι  :Wink:

----------


## sea_serenade

Ρε τι ανεβάζει ο άνθρωπος..............γράφεις ιστορία φίλε, ευχαριστούμε!!!!

----------


## seaways_lover

Τι βαπόρια!!! Τι όμορφιά!!! Τι εποχή!!! Xίλια μπράβο φίλε *helatros68*!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Επιβάτες του πλοίου «Εγνατία» διέρχονται από τις ελληνικές θάλασσες προκειμένου να φθάσουν στο λιμάνι του προορισμού τους. Οι επιβάτες γευματίζουν στο εστιατόριο του κρουαζιερόπλοιου και απολαμβάνουν τον ήλιο στην πισίνα που βρίσκεται στο κατάστρωμά του. Αυτοκίνητα εξέρχονται από το κρουαζιερόπλοιο και αποβιβάζονται στο λιμάνι του προορισμού τους. Επιβάτες του πλοίου αποβιβάζονται στο λιμάνι του προορισμού τους.

Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου 

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...679&thid=14861

Egnatia1.jpgEgnatia2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ* και *ΑΠΠΙΑ

*4/4/1961

19610404 Egnatia Appia.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

¶φιξη του ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ στην Ηγουμενίτσα το 1989

http://vidds.net/v/en/egnatia_N4B4S3...406L4Y284.html

----------


## gtogias

Μια ακόμη καταχώρηση στον έντυπο Τύπο, συγκεκριμένα στον "Οικονομικό Ταχυδρόμο" της 21ης Απριλίου 1960. Αν μη τι άλλο πρωτότυπη:

1960 04 21 Οικονομικός Ταχυδρόμος σελ 18a.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EΓΝΑΤΙΑ Ν.Π. 1860

Το χειμωνα του 1957 ξεσπασε ενα σφοδρο κυμα κακοκαιριας στη Γαλλια και μεταξυ αλλων κατεστρεψε τα αμπελια των οινοπαραγωγων.Ετσι η γαλλικη κυβερνηση, αναζητωντας λυση, εισηγαγε σταφυλια απο αλλες χωρες μεταξυ αυτων και η Ελλας.Για την αποπληρωμη του χρεους, προς την Ελλαδα, η Γαλλια κατοπιν συμφωνιας με το ελληνικο δημοσιο, εκαλυψε μερος της οφειλης της ,με την ναυπηγηση ενος συγχρονου ΕΓ\ΟΓ πλοιου,του Εγνατια.Το πλοιο αυτο περιηλθε στη δικαιοδοσια του ΕΟΤ και αμεσως μετα αγοραστηκε απο ην ΕΛΜΕΣ.Το πλοιο μετα απο διακρατικη συμφωνια μεταξυ Ελλαδος Ιταλιας και πιεσεις της εταιρειας ,δρομολογηθηκε στην γραμμη Πατρας, Ηγουμενιτσας, Κερκυρας, Μπριντιζι.
Το Εγνατια καθελκυστηκε στις 15\2\1960 στα ναυπηγεια Chantiers Reunis Loire Normandie στην Γαλλια, με αναδοχο την κυρια Μαιρη Γιαννουλατου.Στα τελη Ιουλιου του 1960 το πλοιο κατεπλευσε στον πειραια, οπου και εγινε μια λαμπρη τελετη εγκαινειων, παρουσια του προεδρου της ελληνικης κυβερνησεως Κωνσταντινου Καραμανλη.Στις  2 αυγουστου ξεκινησε κανονικα τα δρομολογια του.
Το Εγνατια ειχε μηκος 115,40 μετρα, πλατος 17,23 μετρα και βυθισμα 4,11 μετρα, η δε ολικη χωρητικοτητα του ηταν 6185  κοροι.
Το πλοιο ειχε δυο μηχανες SULZER τυπος TAD 48 και κατασκευης Compagnie de construction mecaniques συνολικης αποδοσεως 6100 ΒΗΡ στις 250 στροφες ανα λεπτο.Διεθεται δυο προπελες σταθερου βηματος που εδιδαν στο πλοιο μια μεγιστη ταχυτητα των 19 κομβων και υπηρεσιακη 18 κομβων.Υπηρχε και πηδαλιο στην πλωρη για τους ελιγμους στο λιμανι.Για πιο ανετη πλευση σε δυσμενεις συνθηκες υπηρχε ενα ζευγαρι πτερυγιων ευσταθειας DENNY BROWN.Για την παροχη ηλεκτρικου ρευματος υπηρχαν τρεις ηλεκτρογεννητριες DEUTZ.
Το Εγνατια ειχε πρωτοκολο χειμωνα για 687 επιβατες και θερους για 963 επιβατες.Διεθετε 5 δικλινες και 2 τρικλινες καμπινες Α' θεσεως και αλλες 35 καμπινες Β' , Γ' και Δ' θεσεως δυναμικοτητος 106 κλινων.
Στο πλοιο ακομα υπηρχαν ειδικα καθισματα αεροπορικου τυπου χωρισμενα σε διαμερισματα τω 6 θεσεων τα οποια τη νυκτα διαμορφωνοντουσαν σε τετρακλινους κοιτωνες τυπου wagon lit.Aκομα υπηρχε σαλονοτραπεζαρια, ενα μικρο σαλονι Α' θεσεως, καθως και ενα αλλο σαλονι στο πρωτο καταστρωμα του πλοιου στο μπροστινο μερος, στο οποιο υπηρχαν 196 καθισματα αεροπορικου τυπου.Τα καταστρωματα ηταν κουβερτωμενα με ξυλο τηκ και στο πρυμνιο μερος υπηρχε μια πισινα.Ενδιαφερον ειχε η υπαρξη ειδικων υποδοχων στο καταστρωμα για τοποθετηση πολυβολων σε περιπτωση χρησης του πλοιου για πολεμικη χρηση.
Στο γκαραζ του πλοιου χωρουσαν 120 ΙΧ αυτοκινητα και 6 πουλμαν ή 145 ΙΧ.Στο μπροστινο μερος του γκαραζ υπηρχε μυλος turn table για να βοηθαει τα ΙΧ στους ελιγμους.
Το Εγνατια, το πρωτο ΕΓ\ΟΓ του Ιονιου και της Αδριατικης υπηρετησε πιστα τη γραμμη του μεχρι το 1995.Το πλοιο διαλυθηκε το 2001 στην ινδια.

EGNATIA 00.jpg

Κειμενο ΒEN BRUCE 1998
Φωτο αρχειο ΕΛΜΕΣ

----------


## Tasos@@@

Απιστευτη εγκυκλοπαιδικη ιστορικη αναδρομη απο τον φιλο Ben.Και πολυ ομορφο σκαρι!

----------


## Prince Philip

Μπραβο παιδια , ωραιες φωτο 
και μονο που τις βλεπεις σου ερχεται μια νοσταλγια    αλλων εποχων !!! :Surprised: ops:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

O  Ben Bruce ξαναχτυπα! Αυτη την φορα με το πολυ καλο    ιστορικο  του πλοιου  Εγνατια. Πανεμορφη και η αφισα της ΕΛΜΕΣ. Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## gtogias

Φίλε BEN BRUCE ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την εξαιρετική τεκμηρίωση του πολύ ωραίου αυτού πλοίου. 
Βλέπω ότι έχεις πάρει σβάρνα τα πλοία της ΕΛΜΕΣ. Ευελπιστούμε να δούμε και τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τι ειναι παραξενο σ' αυτη την ανακοινωση; Η ημερομηνια...  21/4/1967

19670421.jpg

----------


## taasos

> _Aπίστευτη φωτογραφία φίλε Τrakman.Σε ευχαριστούμε..._


Σεπτέμβριος του '61 και το ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας.
Το λιμάνι είναι Κέρκυρα αυτό το βλέπουμε από την κορυφογραμμή του Παντοκράτορα και τον κυματοθραύστη στο βάθος

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A very, very special postcard of *EGNATIA* in Brindisi, Italy, dedicated to all friends of nautilia.gr and this glorious ship as we are approaching the 50th anniversary of the beginning of trips of *EGNATIA*   (August 1, 1960!)


Μια απιθανη καρτ ποσταλ του *ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ* στο Βρινδησιο αφιερωμενη σε ολους οσους αγαπησαν αυτο το πλοιο, με την ευκαιρια της πεντηκοστης επετειου απο την εναρξη δρομολογιων του σπουδαιου αυτου πλοιου...  (1 Αυγουστου 1960)


Egnatia Brindisi.jpg

E1.jpg

E2.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Θαυμάσια φωτογραφία, Νικόλα. Τι κομψή που ήτανε ...
Ευχαριστώ επίσης για το ιστορικό και πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΠΕΝΤΗΚΟΣΤΗ ΕΠΕΤΕΙΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΩΤΟΥ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ:
ΕΝΑ ΟΝΕΙΡΟ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ

*67.jpg

Εδω βρισκουμε ενα μικρο φιλμ επικαιρων απο τον Αυγουστο 1960 που παρουσιαζει τα εγκαινια του  *ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ*, του πλοιου που, μαζι με το *ΑΠΠΙΑ*, αλλαξε τον τροπο με τον οποιον πηγαιναν οι Ελληνες στην Ιταλια και ερχοντουσαν οι τουριστες στην Ελλαδα....  

Βλεποντας τα Eπικαιρα με τις εκδηλωσεις της 1ης Αυγουστου 1960 στην Ηγουμενιτσα και μετα στο Βρινδησιο δεν μπορουμε παρα να σκεφτουμε και να ξαναδιαβασουμε (σε παλαιοτερα σχολια σ αυτη την στηλη) τις δεκαδες η εκατονταδες αρνητικα αρθρα, γραμματα και σχολια μιας οπισθοδρομικης παλιας γενιας που ηταν αντιθετη στην δρομολογηση του *ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ* οπως και αντιθετα στην κατ ευθειαν επικοινωνια της Πατρας με την Κερκυρα η το Βρινδησιο χωρις να σταματουν τα πλοια στην Θεσπρωτια...  Φυσικα ολες οι δικαιολογιες (εγκαταλειψη της Ηπειρου, κακος τουρισμος, κλπ,) φαινονται τοσο γελοιες μετα απο πενηντα χρονια...

EGNATIA.jpg

Εθνικό Οπτικοακουστικό Αρχείο
http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...623&thid=17759

Την τοτε κυβερνηση Καραμανλη αντιπροσωπευσε στα εγκαινια ο Κωνσταντινος Τσατσος (1899−1987), τοτε Υπουργος Προεδριας και δεξι χερι του Κωνσταντινου Καραμανλη, ενας εξαιρετος πολιτικος, πνευματικος ανθρωπος αξιας και ακαδημαικος (1961−1987) που κακολογηθηκε απο τον Φωκιωνα Δημητριαδη (ιδιως στο ΒΗΜΑ) με την γελοιογραφιες του που τον παρουσιαζαν παντα σαν σαν νανο (ηταν κοντος αλλα οχι οσο ο ΦΔ τον παρουσιαζε) και με μια κοτα....  Δυστυχως υπηρχαν και τοτε κακιες οπως τωρα... Φυσικα, ο Κωνσταντινος Τσατσος εγινε Προεδρος της Δημοκρατιας πολυ αργοτερα (1975−1980) ...  Και κατι που μπορει να ενδιαφερει.. Η δευτερη γυναικα του ηταν η Ιωαννα (Σεφεριαδου) Τσατσου, αδελφη του Γιωργου Σεφερη. Και η μια απο τις δυο κορες του ειναι η χορογραφος Ντορα Τσατσου−Συμεωνιδου

Για θαυμαστε και το Σιτροεν, το σκαθαρι VW, το Μερσεντες 220 και το παλιο Βολβο του 1960 εδω!

55.jpg
56.jpg
57.jpg

Το κειμενο των Επικαιρων κανει μερικα λαθη... Αναφερεται στην αρχαια Εγνατια και προκαλει συγχυση. Η αρχαια Εγνατια ηταν φυσικα η Via Egnatia που φτιαχθηκε απο τους Ρωμαιους και εμεινε η βασικη οδος των Βαλκανιων μεχρι τα μεσα του Βυζαντινου κρατους.. Η οδος φυσικα πηγαινε απο το Δυρραχιον μεχρι το Βυζαντιον...  Το κειμενο των επικαιρων ομως αφηνει την εντυπωση οτι το πλοιο *Εγνατια* ονομασθηκε απο την Ρωμαικη πολη Εγνατια (Egnazia)  της Απουλιας (http://www.initalytoday.com/apulia/egnazia/index.htm), κατι που δεν ειναι φυσικα σωστο.

----------


## gtogias

Απρίλιος του 1960 και ο Γιαννουλάτος αρθρογραφεί σε σχετικό αφιέρωμα του Οικονομικού Ταχυδρόμου για τη σημασία και τις προοπτικές ανάπτυξης που συνοδεύουν τη δρομολόγηση του Εγνατία:

1960 04 21 Οικονομικός Ταχυδρόμος σελ 17a.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> A very, very special postcard of *EGNATIA* in Brindisi, Italy, dedicated to all friends of nautilia.gr and this glorious ship as we are approaching the 50th anniversary of the beginning of trips of *EGNATIA*   (August 1, 1960!)
> 
> 
> Μια απιθανη καρτ ποσταλ του *ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ* στο Βρινδησιο αφιερωμενη σε ολους οσους αγαπησαν αυτο το πλοιο, με την ευκαιρια της πεντηκοστης επετειου απο την εναρξη δρομολογιων του σπουδαιου αυτου πλοιου...  (1 Αυγουστου 1960)
> 
> 
> Egnatia Brindisi.jpg
> 
> E1.jpg
> ...




Για κοιταξτε ποσο κοντα ειναι και αυτη η φωτογραφια... Ειναι ομως σε διαφορετικη ημερα


Egnatia.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Δεμένο πίσω του στον επιβατηγό σταθμό το Αγγέλικα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δεμένο πίσω του στον επιβατηγό σταθμό το *Αγγέλικα*.


Καλο ματι!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ* στο Βρινδησιο
Ε; Δεν εχετε να πειτε τιποτα....

Πηγη: delcampe

Egnatia.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ω Νικόλα πολύ ατμοσφαιρική η φωτογραφία, μπράβο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ω Νικόλα πολύ ατμοσφαιρική η φωτογραφία, μπράβο.


Και το ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ γραμμενο σαν ΕΓΝΑΘΙΑ

----------


## esperos

> Και το ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ γραμμενο σαν ΕΓΝΑΘΙΑ


και  το  δηζελοκίνητο  ως  ατμόπλοιο  (piroscafo) :Smile:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το _Εγνατια_ στο Βρινδησιο, σ' ολη του την μεγαλοπρεπεια
Απο το www.delcampe.net

Egnatia.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια διαφήμιση που κυκλοφόρησε πριν ακόμη δρομολογηθεί το ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ. Είναι ενδιαφέρον οτι το δείχνει με το σκαρί βαμμένο μαύρο. Του ξέφυγε του καλλιτέχνη ή μήπως η ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ το σκεφτόταν να το βάψει με το "παραδοσιακό" μαύρο;

egnatia1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ενα πολυ ωραιο παλιο φιλμ για το _Εγνατια_ και για το παλιο Βρινδησιο οπως εχει αναρτηθει εδω  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XNsR6f5hhA

1.jpg

2.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

*Nice color advert for HML Egnatia.* 
JF@Paris.fr

Egnatia HML Advert.jpg

----------


## taasos

Φωτογραφίες από την Συλλογή μου κειμενα κλπ απο το Forum

----------


## Ilias P.

egnatia001.jpg
Βενετία για τον ετήσιο δεξαμενισμό του 1975

----------


## Ilias P.

egnatia002.jpgegnatia003.jpgegnatia006.jpgegnatia007.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

*Funny representation of the floating Xenia (made in France) 
with two antagonistic characters pulling on his own side 
during the Patras carnival in the '60s : a great masterpiece. 
Enjoy !*
Jf@Paris.fr

60s.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Υπεροχα ντοκουμεντα  απο ενα πανεμορφο σκαρι!!! Ευχαριστουμε!!!_

----------


## Ellinis

Oι ξύλινες σεζ λονγκ στο επενδυμένο με ξύλο ντεκ είναι όλα τα λεφτά!  :Fat: 
Λεπτομέρειες από μια εταιρία που ήξερε πολύ καλά τι σημαίνει ταξίδι με πλοίο και σεβόταν τον επιβάτη της.

----------


## Appia_1978

> egnatia001.jpg
> Βενετία για τον ετήσιο δεξαμενισμό του 1975


Καταπληκτική!!!

----------


## Ilias P.

egnatia 1.jpgΟ καπετάνιος και οι αξιωματικοί του όλοι μαζύ μετά την μανούβρα στην Πάτρα  50 πριν χρόνια.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αυτα που εχεις ανεβασει τις τελευταιες μερες ειναι ΟΛΑ εξαιρετικα, να εισαι καλα. Ειδικα η φωτογραφια του δεξαμενισμου ειναι απιθανη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Μόλις διακρίνεται το θρυλικό ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟ κ στο βάθος ένα από τα ωραιότερα ελληνικά φορτηγά γραμμής το ΠΟΠΗ του ΕυγενίδηEgnatia.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε για πολλοστή φορά Βίκτωρα  :Smile:  Όντως, πολύ όμορφο το φορτηγό!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ευχαριστούμε για πολλοστή φορά Βίκτωρα  Όντως, πολύ όμορφο το φορτηγό!


Nα'σαι καλά φίλε. Τα φορτηγά γραμμής είναι από τις μεγάλες μου αγάπες. Δυστυχώς έχουν αντικατασταθεί από τα κοντεϊνερόπλοια κ το έχω-ας πούμε-σαν παράπονο διότι δεν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον από τους φίλους εδώ. Τα περισσότερα ήταν εντυπωσιακά,με μεγάλο ακομοντέσιο αφού έπαιρναν κ 12 επιβάτες,είχαν υψηλή ταχύτητα γιά φορτηγά, κ ένα σωρό  κρένια ή μπίγες. Τα αμερικάνικα μάλιστα είχαν ένα δάσος από αυτές κ τον καιρό που μπαρκάριζα τα λέγαμε "καλαμιώνες".

----------


## Appia_1978

Το πρόβλημα είναι, πως εφόσον δεν τα βλέπεις πια, είναι δύσκολο να σου κεντρίσουν την περιέργεια  :Wink: 

Ανέβαζε όμως εσύ, για να τα θαυμάζουμε! Επειδή δεν έχω (δυστυχώς) ιδέα από αυτές τις εταιρείες, αυτή του Ευγενίδη τι απέγινε; Υπάρχει ακόμα;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το πρόβλημα είναι, πως εφόσον δεν τα βλέπεις πια, είναι δύσκολο να σου κεντρίσουν την περιέργεια 
> 
> Ανέβαζε όμως εσύ, για να τα θαυμάζουμε! Επειδή δεν έχω (δυστυχώς) ιδέα από αυτές τις εταιρείες, αυτή του Ευγενίδη τι απέγινε; Υπάρχει ακόμα;


Γιά παλιά όμως επιβατηγά μικρά κ μεγάλα που μπορεί να μην τα είδαμε στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον από πολλούς από εμάς διότι ήταν επώνυμα κ είχαν άλλη αίγλη.
Ό όμιλος Ευγενίδη υπάρχει αλλά σε ό,τι μας ενδιαφέρει εδώ η παρουσία του είναι μικρότερη πχ ναυλώσεις ρο-ρό όπως το ΤΥCHY,το ΑΕGEAN PEARL γιά τα οποία έχουμε γράψει ή η ΑΕGEAN SPEED LINES που είναι δική τους.

----------


## Appia_1978

Σωστά, για τα επιβατηγά υπάρχει περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον. Αλλά αυτό οφείλεται και στο γεγονός, πως λίγο πολύ όλοι μας έχουμε ταξιδέψει κάποτε με ένα. Ενώ με φορτηγά πλοία, εάν δεν ήταν το επάγγελμά σου, είναι λίγο πιο δύσκολο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σωστά, για τα επιβατηγά υπάρχει περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον. Αλλά αυτό οφείλεται και στο γεγονός, πως λίγο πολύ όλοι μας έχουμε ταξιδέψει κάποτε με ένα. Ενώ με φορτηγά πλοία, εάν δεν ήταν το επάγγελμά σου, είναι λίγο πιο δύσκολο.


Γιά τα φορτηγά που αναφέρθηκα δεν νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα επαγγέλματος. Προσωπικά  ταξίδεψα με bulk carrier κ γκαζάδικα αλλά από παιδάκι μου τραβούσαν το ενδιαφέρον γιά τους λόγους που εξήγησα πιό πίσω.
Σε ό,τι αφορά το φόρουμ υπάρχουν αρκετά μέλη άνω των 40 ετών,άτομα δλδ που τα πρόλαβαν, αλλά δεν τους ενδιαφέρουν.

----------


## george_kerkyra

Από την κερκυραϊκή εφημερίδα "Δημοκρατικόν Βήμα" στις 03-08-1960

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το θρυλικό ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ σε μια εκπληκτική φωτογραφία που δεν έχουμε δει ποτέ, υποτίθεται απο το Βρινδησιο. Απο το www.delcampe.net

----------


## Ilias 92

> Το θρυλικό ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ σε μια εκπληκτική φωτογραφία που δεν έχουμε δει ποτέ, υποτίθεται απο το Βρινδησιο. Απο το www.delcampe.net


Εκπληκτικη όντως!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Με κόκκινη ρίγα!

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε Μάρκο δεν θυμάμαι να είχαν ποτέ τα πλοία της Ελμες κόκκινη ρίγα οπότε μάλλον εδω έχουμε ένα χρώμα που προέκυψε από τις συνθήκες φωτογράφισης. Και με την ευκαιρία να βάλω και δυο πόζες της γαλλιδούλας εν πλω στα νιάτα της. 

EGNATIA.jpg EGNATIA_01.jpg
πηγή

----------


## despo

Και εγω να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν θυμάμαι πάντα να έχει αυτό το πλοίο-θρύλος, κόκκινη ρίγα. Δεν παύει ομως να είναι όλες οι φωτογραφίες που βάλατε υπέροχες !

----------


## Appia_1978

Ούτε εγώ το θυμάμαι, αλλά με παραξενεύει που τα υπόλοιπα χρώματα στη νυχτερινή φωτογράφιση είναι σωστά ... 
Πολύ όμορφες οι δύο φωτογράφιες  :Smile:

----------


## tolaras

Ξέρει μήπως κανείς, που διαλύθηκε το πλοίο αυτό???

----------


## despo

Στην Ινδία πήγε με το όνομα ΝΑΤΙΑ και διαλύθηκε εκει.

----------


## Rasa Sayang

The EGNATIAN Way - an advertise in cartoon form:

egnatia_obg1.jpg

and of course - the deck plan:

Egnatia DP.jpg

----------

